# mini velo



## SHLOMIDO (Mar 30, 2006)

hi,
i'm looking forlinks ( also pics, if possible ) for " mini velos" ( 20" wheels ) .
links to designers/builders etc.
thanks


----------



## SHLOMIDO (Mar 30, 2006)

the attached picture , is for showing the idea of the " mini velo "


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

http://images.google.fi/images?hl=f...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=5&ved=0CC8QsAQwBA


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

been discussing these over on the vintage retro classic board, they were known as F1 bikes back in the 80's.

quick review: mine weighed a ton, changed directions like a teenage weasel on meth, sprinted like crazy, but was TWITCHY in any downhill section. 
They were goofy, uncomfy designs, but VERY quick handling.
So definitely (with some refinement) they would be VERY quick inner-city. The smaller diameter wheels didn't roll over potholes etc very well, but then again, 120psi 23mm tires aren't exactly cushy either so it's a toss-up.
one thing to note... it actually takes a CONCERTED effort on the part of a driver to run over your front wheel.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

That's just crazy...........worst bike I've ever built........
sorta, since I learned alot building and riding it. :madman:


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

I'd love to do one of those. I should order up some 20" hoops. I've even got some 7800 parts for it.

This version looks a little better. I think that a long rise stem could shrink the HT a bit and make it look cooler.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

One consideration is weather this will still work well on the racks used on your local bus routes. Since these bikes are pure commuters, that's got to be the #1 consideration. The short lenght would be great on crowded subways.

http://www.bicycleracks.com/pdf/MMTProductMatrix.pdf


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

On a slightly related note(sorry do not mean to hijack thread) does anybody know the widest tire(without having to let the air out) that will fit on a San Francisco Muni Bus rack? Or Golden Gate Transit Authority bike rack? Thanks in advance...


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

2.35" is max spec. You may find that larger works with a little pressure. Sportworks makes the racks for GGT. Most of the Marin comuting buses are getting the DL3s installed.

http://www.bicycleracks.com/pdf/MMTProductMatrix.pdf


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks!
When I put my bike on GG Transit my 700cX 47 Specialized tires fit, but my bike has to be exactly vertical to fit. Some driver even honk there horn because I am taking so long. So no 2.4 RR's for me.................


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Smokebikes said:


> That's just crazy...........worst bike I've ever built........
> sorta, since I learned alot building and riding it. :madman:


Nice Bronco.. had a '75 for quite a few years... lived to tell about it!

-Schmitty-


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Here ya are: https://one9.us/blog/cycling/mini-fixies


----------

